

Lakers most popular NBA team, has the loudest fans; Spurs most underrated - kineticac
http://fanvibe.posterous.com/lakers-most-popular-nba-team-has-the-loudest

======
seanahrens
That is an awesomely visually designed infographic. Well done guys. Complete
with the hardwood floor motif! :)

------
dtran
Justin Bieber : Twitter :: Blake Griffin : Fanvibe

~~~
runevault
To be fair, Blake Griffin actually IS awesome.

~~~
randall
I think Bieber fans would contend the same thing.

~~~
kineticac
haha that's true too. nice comparison dtran ;)

------
kineticac
Forgot to mention, this is just for the NBA as All-Star weekend is coming up.

